# Was he anointing?



## ZoëAnn (Jan 23, 2011)

Yesterday I had my Harrison crawling about in my room, and he must have found something on the carpet, and he started pulling on it and chewing on it, then he just licked his back a bit.
Now, whenever I hear stories about anointing they always talk about how they get so into it and fall over and roll around and blah blah blah, but he was just kind of sort of anointing it seemed. so I'm not sure what he was doing :/ 
He wasn't foamy or anything and he wasn't really wet when I picked him up.
I was so excited at first but now I'm not so sure XP
Did he just decide it wasn't so good after all?
Was he just chewing and happened to lick his back?
Do I just have a pansy anointer on my hands?!?!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

ZoëAnn said:


> Do I just have a pansy anointer on my hands?!?!


 :lol: I guess only time will tell if he wasn't really fully committed to anointing this time, or if that's just all he's going to do. Some hedgies anoint like crazy & some just don't care about it.

Sorry - it must have been a bit of a let down. The first time is a lot of fun. However, in the end, all you're left with is a wet, gross little hedgie. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM is right...it's really cute the first time but it gets old. Fast. :roll:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

My Mustard anoints like that... She licks and chew on the interesting thing, then just licks her back a few times and that's it, all done! 

Pete, on the other hand, goes into the anointing stupor with all the contortions her fat rolls are able to permit. It does get old though, I mean, how many times is she gonna put sweet potato all over her head?!


----------

